# 9/21/04 - Hiking - Tom, Field & Willey



## MtnMagic (Sep 17, 2004)

*Tuesday Sept 21 - Hiking 3 mtns in a day! * All are welcome to join us.

Meet 8:45am at the parking area of the Webster/Jackson Trail where we will car spot at the Sam Willey Trailhead and return to Saco Lake where we will ascend the Avalon/A-Z/Spur Trails to Mt Tom (4051'), the Willey Range Trail to Field (4340') and Willey (4285').

This is a moderate hike of 8.5 miles, an elevation gain of 3100' and is only about 6 hours to complete.  Here's your chance to bag 3 4k footers in one hike, see some great views during the start of the foliage season, meet other hikers and the Canada (Gray) Jays of the mountains that will eat out of your hand!


----------



## skimom (Sep 20, 2004)

OH !

I am not going to be able to hike tomorrow   

The home schedules have gotten shuffled and I'll need to be home tomorrow.  I may be able to go on Friday, however, and can let you know.


----------

